# Paws in the Park 2010 - 4th September 12pm - 4pm



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Glasgow Dog Training Club » Events


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

il be there


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I'll probaly go because I forgot to enter the open show on the same day. And I really need an excuse to try out my grooming stuff I got at SKC :thumbup:


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm planning on going to with the mini monsters.


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Just found this thread.... Hopefully I will be there also..... Pamx


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

If I don't go to this one will be at the one the next day. It's a companion show so will probaly prefer it. But mum has kindly reminded me my clippers have broken so time to do some scissor work on muzzles!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

I am going to pop down with bobby (talked OH into taking me)


----------



## Dans Mum (Mar 5, 2010)

would love to come but I think it would be too much for poor Dan  he would be too scared. Maybe next time!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Is anybody else going?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

No sorry - it's pastoral day tomorrow at City of Birmingham Champ show so we'll be there instead.


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

I will be there with my two little westies and hubby but will be a little later as have to collect my son from work first in Blantyre at 12 noon


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Did anyone go? I'm going to the one tomorrow instead. Bathed Blu this morning and was going to take them today but didn't want to incase it rained!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes i went today! 

What shpw are you going to tomorrow?

I'm going to teh GSD rescue sponcered walk tomorrow!

German Shepherd Rescue Scotland - Rescuing and Re-homing German Shepherd Dogs and Puppies in Scotland, Saving GSDs


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

The Newfoundland companion one. Managed to scissor Blu's muzzle after a few tantrums 

Seems to be alot of shows and stuff on this weekend!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

i was there. was a good day.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

I couldnt get transport hubby was away working hope was good day


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

new westie owner said:


> I couldnt get transport hubby was away working hope was good day


I was the same apart from my OH hadn't stopped drinking till 12 that day so i couldn't get there buses would have been too long for me 

*Kara*


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

k4r4 said:


> I was the same apart from my OH hadn't stopped drinking till 12 that day so i couldn't get there buses would have been too long for me
> 
> *Kara*


i was wondering where you were!!!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ducky said:


> i was wondering where you were!!!


I'm sorry hun was really looking forward to it, but you know what we can organize a day and i will pop by with the four legged monster (he's acting like a teenager).


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

I was there with Molly and Konnie. Konnie had a try at the agility. It was a good day


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Was it busy? Just wondering if it's worth taking a stall at next year


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

kazschow said:


> Was it busy? Just wondering if it's worth taking a stall at next year


It was very busy!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Did anybody notice the westies with the dodgy hair cuts?

If so, that would have been us! lol


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

GSDlover4ever said:


> It was very busy!


Could you guess at the numbers?


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Paws in the Park was pretty busy from what I saw... although I dont know if people buy much at these kind off do's ...... Take me for example, I had both Conoch and Kai, so that is both hands full...... I was then handed a freebie goody bag which was fine as I then bought a new wee bed for puppy Anouk which fitted luckily into the bag I had .... otherwise I would have had to have gone back to the car.........Great weather, great turn out, great chats..... I loved it...


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

kazschow said:


> Could you guess at the numbers?


lots and lots!! the place was heavin! what sort of things do you sell?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

kazschow said:


> Could you guess at the numbers?


Hundreds..... including dogs.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Does anybody know if their is any more fun dog shows coming up in the area?


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> Does anybody know if their is any more fun dog shows coming up in the area?


I think the fun show 'season' is kind of over now. Seems to be loads at once then none for ages.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> I think the fun show 'season' is kind of over now. Seems to be loads at once then none for ages.


Ye thats what i thought!


----------

